# Were on eggs again!



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

i put the tiels nest box up 4th dec, and i hadnt seen them for a couple of days so i opened the box to check on them and they have 1 egg in there i think they had it yesterday so the next 1 due tommorow wish me luck as there last clutch didnt suvive


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope you have better luck this time and get a clutch of healthy chicks!  Keep us posted.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope it works out this time. Good luck


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck Sarah, let us know how it goes


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck with them-hope all goes well this time around. Make sure mommy and daddy are getting plenty of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope it all works out fine  Keep us updated


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

YAY! Good luck sweetie I hope all goes well!


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments, they have had another egg today, 4 days since the last one, 2 altogether, is that normal 4 days apart? its normaly 2 days apart, they are sitting tight already so i might have chicks before the new year hopefully


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well they have been sitting now for 6 days its gone so quick the first egg is due to hatch between 1st and 4th of january i candled the oldest egg today, its fertile it has a very strong heartbeat, im so exited


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great news Sarah, I can only imagine how excited you are  keep us updated on how things are going, I can't wait to see little babies.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's awesome news!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is great news  Hope it goes well!! Keep us updated


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How are they doing now? how about those pics please???


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

They are both doing well parents and eggs lol, i candled egg 2 today its fertile yay! i candled egg 1 and its filled more than half the egg already and it jumped wen i was candlein it! its grown so fast in the last 3 days, there 9 days in to incubation now (half way assuming it hatches day 18) ill keep you posted x


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

Its now day 13 into incubation, and with between 5 & 8 days left i decided to candle them again today to check on there progress (couldnt resist lol) egg 1 is doing very well i can make out a faint shape, he was bobbing about so cute! i think egg 2 has died there is a blood ring and a few smears on the side hopefully i will still get 1 healthy chick, fingers crossed x?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh..I hope atleast the 1st is ok. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You could be surprised and find that both are still good. I've had eggs i would've sworn were duds end up hatching.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Theres still hope. Has a exx friend call me christmas eve saying one of her budgie eggs hatched over a wek early. Considering that happened i'd say anything is possible. on't give up on them yet


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

My fingers are crossed for you Sarah


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all, i checked the eggs yesterday morning and it had started to hatch, i kept checking every few hours last night i could see the chick moving where the shell had broke ive checked this morning and it looks like its died hatching the parents had put it to 1 side and it was freezing cold, im so sad :-(


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarah I am so sorry  how many more eggs are there,? hopefully you have better luck with them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear...are they outside?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is not good  I hope the others hatch ok


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Sorry to hear...are they outside?


I am pretty sure her babies are inside I think she meant the baby was freezing cold because the parents didn't keep it warm


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ahh ok...I got confused


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If the baby is dead you should remove it right away, it can contaminate the nest box.  I really hope the others hatch and survive.


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

They are in a indoor aviary, they only had 2 eggs that 1 died and the other one didnt develop, so thats it for this clutch, the parents are still sitting on the duff egg, do i remove it? and if i do are they likely to lay again?


----------

